# [SOLVED] Network Manager won't connect to wireless

## SnackMasterX

When I click on the icon for network manager it shows the wireless networks as being there but when I click one nothing happens. I tried adding it manually and entering the encryption key but the continue of nothingness occurs... does anyone have a suggestion?Last edited by SnackMasterX on Thu Jul 29, 2010 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

Do you have other services running that control the wireless NIC?

----------

## SnackMasterX

I don't think so, what else could possibly be trying to handle wlan0 or how could I check to see if something else is trying to manage it?

----------

## patrikas

Take a look at dmesg. When you click 'connect' switch to logging console using CTRL+ALT+F12, it will give you an idea.. And make sure you have net.wlan0 disabled as suggested above.

----------

## SnackMasterX

Actually I booted up the computer last night and it connected automatically with no problems, not sure why the system needed a reboot but thats all it took.

Thanks for the help though!

----------

